# Views from the course.......



## splashtryagain (Jun 18, 2014)

Thought it might be nice to see some pics of where people play their golf. Can be a view from the course or of the course itself. Heres some I took with my phone tonight with the lake district looking fantastic! May even take a proper camera next time

From the 13th fairway over the bay.




View from the putting green.




From earlier in the year - the 16th.




Let's see the wonderful places you all play golf I especially love to see links courses in the late evening with the light highlighting the fairways.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice course... Haven't got any of my own pics of the Belfry but most have played it anyway.

We did have a spitfire type plane doing loop the loops over the course tonight which was great to watch, so loud too.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 18, 2014)

15th hole earlier today. Theres always a few on the course but I've never seen them sunbathing in a greenside bunker before!


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 18, 2014)

Like it SH!


----------



## Bratty (Jun 18, 2014)

I miss Morecambe!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 18, 2014)

the menacing sky in the background looked great as the sun appeared from nowhere.   it went back to glooms Ville 30 seconds later.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 18, 2014)

Always welcome bratty, always welcome.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			15th hole earlier today. Theres always a few on the course but I've never seen them sunbathing in a greenside bunker before!

View attachment 11061

Click to expand...

Shouldn't this be moved to the Rules thread - loose impediment or obstruction??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			15th hole earlier today. Theres always a few on the course but I've never seen them sunbathing in a greenside bunker before!

View attachment 11061

Click to expand...

Traveller ponies ?


----------



## 3565 (Jun 19, 2014)

garyinderry said:



View attachment 11062



the menacing sky in the background looked great as the sun appeared from nowhere.   it went back to glooms Ville 30 seconds later.
		
Click to expand...

would of been a great photo if the bag wasn't in it. Shame.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 19, 2014)

view to the left...


----------



## BelliedWedge (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 19, 2014)

Internal view


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 19, 2014)

External


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## bobmac (Jun 19, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Shouldn't this be moved to the Rules thread - loose impediment or obstruction??
		
Click to expand...

Or moved to 'Your golf pictures'


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 19, 2014)

I don'y have any photo's myself but have attached the club photo Gallery;

http://www.nairngolfclub.co.uk/photogallery.php


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2014)

4th tee at Wallasey early April


----------



## Val (Jun 19, 2014)

11th Tee Easter Moffat GC


----------



## 3565 (Jun 19, 2014)

BelliedWedge said:



View attachment 11065

Click to expand...

wheres that.  Squeaky bum time.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 19, 2014)

3565 said:



			wheres that.  Squeaky bum time.
		
Click to expand...

Kau Sai Chai East Hole 14 - Hong Kong I'd think


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jun 19, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			External

View attachment 11067
View attachment 11068
View attachment 11069

Click to expand...

Cracking course, cracking company and cracking photos! 
Here's a view of our par 3 6th


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 19, 2014)

The rolling Herts/Beds countryside from the 14th on our 2nd course.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 19, 2014)

Think own courses should be a rule as otherwise its look where I've played time!
Bellied wedge - apologies if you do indeed play in hong kong!
Bear wood lakes looks rather pristine!


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 19, 2014)

View down the first and 9th green last night while I was having a pint on the patio


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 19, 2014)

Nwj - go on then I'll visit now I can see its not a goat track


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 19, 2014)

Fifth fairway on the Ashludie (our second course) with fourth fairway on left - I'm just about to go out for a hit on this.

Taken with iPhone 5 - really should get out there for a walk with the Canon 5d mkiii


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 19, 2014)

splashtryagain said:



			Nwj - go on then I'll visit now I can see its not a goat track

Click to expand...


Just me that's the goat trying to play it mate!! 

No worries, give me a shout when you fancy heading down :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jun 19, 2014)

BelliedWedge said:



View attachment 11065

Click to expand...

Nice View!!


----------



## Sweep (Jun 19, 2014)

Not where I play, but this is Bamburgh Castle on Wednesday.
Absolutely glorious and a great reminder of how lucky we are to play this great game.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 19, 2014)

Not a bad view, short par 3.




Pity it's the wrong way round.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 19, 2014)

Fabulous looking course sweep!
Fond memories of the dunes below the castle, a geography field trip and an Italian exchange student (ironically called tundra).


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2014)

Some cracking looking pics. As we're overrun with the racegoers at the moment I don't think its the best time to photograph my course. That and they are allegedly working on the tees and greens this week


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 20, 2014)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Cracking course, cracking company and cracking photos! 
Here's a view of our par 3 6th
View attachment 11104

Click to expand...


Looks lovely - can't wait to see it in person - but make sure that you and your generous handicap are with me again please!


----------



## TheClaw (Jun 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



View attachment 11063


view to the left...

View attachment 11064

Click to expand...

I love hitting the ball towards a dark sky!


----------



## 3565 (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Slab (Jun 20, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Not a bad view, short par 3.

View attachment 11117


Pity it's the wrong way round.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a tough green to hold the ball on!!


----------



## Slab (Jun 20, 2014)

View from clubhouse steps over practice green & back down 18th


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jun 20, 2014)

3565 said:



View attachment 11121
View attachment 11122

Click to expand...

That's stunning! Where is this course?


----------



## BelliedWedge (Jun 20, 2014)

3565 said:



			wheres that.  Squeaky bum time.
		
Click to expand...

14th Hole of the East Course, Kau Sai Chau, Hong Kong.

My local, only get to play about 4/5 times a year at the minute.


----------



## BelliedWedge (Jun 20, 2014)

splashtryagain said:



			Think own courses should be a rule as otherwise its look where I've played time!
Bellied wedge - apologies if you do indeed play in hong kong!
Bear wood lakes looks rather pristine!
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken, and you're right, it could get rather stealthy otherwise. But I actually live in Hong Kong and strictly speaking that is my course at the moment. Getting a membership in HK is impossible for a man of my means. So it's public course for me. Even it is about 60quid a round, hence why I only get 4/5 rounds a year in.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jun 22, 2014)

Most definitely! 
Got to beat the Silver foxes a second time and then get down to Richard's course 


PNWokingham said:



			Looks lovely - can't wait to see it in person - but make sure that you and your generous handicap are with me again please! 

Click to expand...


----------



## malek988 (Jun 22, 2014)

view from the 9th green looking back


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jun 24, 2014)

Couple of photos taken by one of my fellow members...



Lookin back up the 2nd fairway



Looking up the 3rd fairway



Looing down the 17th fairway

And a wee video of our 16th...

[video=youtube;IEOWE-5UjVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEOWE-5UjVA[/video]


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 26, 2014)

Couple more at mine:


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 26, 2014)

Some more!


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

Most taken by me, but some club ones as well.......






































 :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 26, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Some more!

View attachment 11238
View attachment 11239
View attachment 11240

Click to expand...

What course is this? Looks tidy.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 27, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What course is this? Looks tidy.
		
Click to expand...

It's Singing Hills Golf Course in Albourne West Sussex

Let me know if you're down this way and fancy a round.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2014)

Couple I have taken of my place


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2014)

A nice Twitter pic of our 1st taken from the general manager's twitter feed.

https://twitter.com/ROBERTSimpson47/status/476334858365845504/photo/1


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 11, 2014)

I hit this from 80yds, 6 iron bump and run!

Thought I'd hit it way too hard, then thought it was going in, but happy to be a foot from the pin - and yes I sunk the putt!!

Anyone hit some good shots lately with a piccy to show it off?


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 3, 2014)

Now that pictures can be viewed again, here's some more from around the course.


----------



## hoop67 (Aug 3, 2014)

Found this on facebook.Where i play my golf.Fantastic bit of work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3k2lrQOKmk


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 6, 2014)

How about this little beauty, par 3 at Hill Barn Golf Club in West Sussex.
	


Played there yesterday, was just off green on front fringe, but at least I didn't go in one of the bunkers!


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 6, 2014)

Our course have just made to video - http://vimeo.com/100705118 - it's a shame as it was pre summer bloom when the rough was down....

There's a banner scrolling  at the top of this link that shows the course in such better condition http://www.farleighfox.co.uk/golf/golf-at-farleigh.aspx


----------



## TonyN (Oct 26, 2014)

Val said:



			4th tee at Wallasey early April






Click to expand...

Funny, I have that picture too 




and a couple others from same hole


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Our course have just made to video - http://vimeo.com/100705118 - it's a shame as it was pre summer bloom when the rough was down....

There's a banner scrolling  at the top of this link that shows the course in such better condition http://www.farleighfox.co.uk/golf/golf-at-farleigh.aspx

Click to expand...

I always Wondered what an "Inland Links " looked like, now i know


----------



## rickg (Oct 29, 2014)

There a video up now for our place.....

http://youtu.be/YvysdbEqUpQ


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice video. 

I'd like to know what route he's taking or what he's driving if he can get from Swiss Cottage to Park Lane in 10 mins!!


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2014)

TonyN said:



			Funny, I have that picture too 

View attachment 12719


and a couple others from same hole

View attachment 12720
View attachment 12721

Click to expand...

Very nice, the course has looked great all year


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 29, 2014)

rickg said:



			There a video up now for our place.....

http://youtu.be/YvysdbEqUpQ

Click to expand...

Impossible! How did they find a condensed 7 minutes 22 of video without featuring you


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 30, 2014)

A few pics..:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			A few pics..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice goat track Dave :thup:

The scene of the biggest robbery of all time :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 30, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice goat track Dave :thup:

The scene of the biggest robbery of all time :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, I love a good goat track. 

To be fair Steady LB has been on fire these last few months.  I didn't think his Ã¼ber fade would of suited Pleasington. Shows how much I know 

Best of 3 :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			A few pics..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice pictures mate.. It's amazing how a decent photgrapher and a few filters can make any old farmers field look like a quality Golf Course..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Cheers mate, I love a good goat track. 

To be fair Steady LB has been on fire these last few months.  I didn't think his Ã¼ber fade would of suited Pleasington. Shows how much I know 

Best of 3 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Very under rated course :thup:
I will be back next year for revenge on you and your flukey mate at Pleasington, I have unfinished business with Pleasington.


----------



## Laka (Oct 31, 2014)

Some pics of a swedish course located in a suburb of the capital town of Stockholm. Unfortaenly i have no pics of the wild boars,,they are only active during nights

wow pics went upside down during upload, phuu,,, can one rotate them when posted?


----------



## Val (Oct 31, 2014)

Laka said:



View attachment 12761
View attachment 12762
View attachment 12763
View attachment 12764
View attachment 12765


Some pics of a swedish course located in a suburb of the capital town of Stockholm. Unfortaenly i have no pics of the wild boars,,they are only active during nights

*wow pics went upside down during upload*, phuu,,, can one rotate them when posted?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like qwerty posted these, thats his normal trick :rofl:


----------

